# Small pet grooming table...



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

What do you all think of this table for toy breeds?

http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192

I have a 4lb. Maltese. She is pretty good about being groomed.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

It would probably work alright for a short coated chihuahua. I have Shih Tzu and as I get them to lie down when I am combing them, it would not work for them. What I have is a baby changing table. It is the ideal height and has four drawers and a shelf below which works great for grooming tools. The best thing about it is that I got it at a Garage sale for $10.00.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I love the idea of the changing table. But I have limited space in my house so I was looking for something smaller that is easy to store. Anyone else?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think that will do just fine for a small maltese. It has the convenience of the grooming arm, to keep the dog in place, and can be stowed away when not in use. You will have to use it on top of another sturdy table though. I know a groomer that had one of those, and she hated it...but for home use, I think it would suit your needs just fine, without having to deal with attaching an arm to a table, or storing a table and arm.


----------

